# Swift/Bessacarr Rear Mirror Reversing Camera Faulty



## cje101 (Aug 1, 2009)

Does anyone know if the swift fitted reversing camera has a fuse fitted?

The cable connection that joins the mirror to the lead came unplugged , i put it back together incorrectly, now i have figured out our the connection should be, the camera doesn't work any ideas?


----------



## Jeannette (Aug 7, 2012)

Have you bent any pins putting it together?


----------



## Mike0753 (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi there. I have a bessacarr E572 and did the same thing a couple of weeks ago. Thought it might be a fuse or similar however when I pressed the power on/off button on the control panel it came back on. 
This doesn't seem to have permanently cured the problem however as I still have to go through the same procedure on occasions. Still under warranty so will ask dealer to have a look I think.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

From memory, the camera on a Swift Bolero I had was fed from an ignition switched live, so if you have blown a fuse it will be one of the Fiat fuses (rhs of the dash at the bottom) that has gone, rather than a Swift fuse. Have you checked if your reversing lights are working as they trigger the camera. I'm not sure if the reversing lights are on the same fuse as the camera or not. May also be worth checking other ignition fed supplies, like the cigarette lighters, to try and narrow down which fuse you are looking for. 

Phil


----------



## gillnpaul (Jan 6, 2007)

Not wanting to hi-jack your post, but on the same vein. Does anyone have an idea how to get at the red,yellow and white plug/sockets that the mirror type screen plugs into.

My screen is the standard swift fit and it only uses half the screen, I want to fit a proper screen that uses the full area, but need to get to the plugs.......any help please
Paul


----------

